# PCI1 zu PCIe Adapter Schnittstellenkarte



## moonlive (19. September 2019)

Hi, hab da ein problem mit meinem Mainboard:
ASRock FM2A55M-VG3+ | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
Es hat 2 x PCI-Schnittstellen: An der oberen ( PCIe ) hab ich eine GraKa eingebaut, auf der unteren ( PCI1 x 16? ) wollte ich eigentlich diese CaptureCard einbauen. Nun hat aber die Gamercard nur ( PCI1 x4 oder x8 ? ) und ist zu klein für die PCI1 Schnittstelle.
Was mach ich nun? 
Ich habe geschaut es gibt verschiedene PCI auf PCI Express Adapter / Schnittstellenkarten, nur welcher passt den nun?
Weil ich weiß nicht wieviel Pin's der untere Slot am Mainboard hat und welche ich nun genau für diese Gamercard brauche.

Noch dazu wenn ich ein Schnittstellen-Adapter einbau, wie bekomm ich dann die Gamercard dran?
Der Slot wäre ja versetzt, also hinten an der Hinterseite wo ich dann die Kabel dranklemme wäre ein versatz oder?


----------



## Metaltyp (19. September 2019)

Normalerweise würde ich sagen, das funktioniert so nicht, da PCI nur 133 MByte/s überträgt, während PCIe 1.0 x1 mit 250 MByte/s doppelt so schnell ist.
Probieren kannst du es aber mal.
Du bräuchtest einen PCI auf PCIe-Adapter / Riser-Adapter und in deinem Gehäuse ein freien Platz unterhalb des Mainboards, um die Capturecard am Slotblech festzuschrauben.
Du steckst die Capturecard in die PCIe-"Buchse" des Adapters und die andere Seite, den PCI-"Stecker" in den PCI-Steckplatz deines Mainboards.
Aufpassen musst du allerdings, dass du einen Adapter mit eigener Stromversorgung erwischst, bei solchen 'Experimenten' kann es passieren, das man seine Hardware grillt.

Die bessere Alternative wäre, zumindest auf ein anderes Board mit mehr PCIe Steckplätzen umzusteigen. Falls es FM2+ -Boards gibt, die das haben.

Generell eignet sich der PC wahrscheinlich nicht für's streamen, aber wie gesagt, probieren kann mans mal.


----------



## DOcean (19. September 2019)

es gibt Karten (Cyclone Microsystems - PCIe2-437 Four Slot PCI Express Switched Riser Card) um aus einem x16, mehr als einen xX zu machen.... aber stell dich schon mal auf heftige Preise ein...

PCI auf PCI-Express geht auch würde ich aber bei einer Capture Card nicht empfehlen aufgrund der notwendige Bandbreite....



moonlive schrieb:


> Nun hat aber die Gamercard nur ( PCI1 x4 oder x8 ? ) und ist zu klein für die PCI1 Schnittstelle.



Selbst wenn das passen würde wäre er verkehrt bzw. würde für ein kaputte Board/eine kaputte Karte sorgen
(die Karte hat PCIEx1 deine Slot nur PCI)

(die Karte darein wo jetzt die Graka sitzt ist dagegen kein Problem, PCIE Karten die kürzer sind funktionieren auch in längeren Slots, sogar Karten die länger sind funktionieren in kurzen Slots wenn der Board Hersteller daran gedacht hat -> PCI Express – Wikipedia)


----------



## shootme55 (19. September 2019)

Der untere ist ein 32Bit PCI, der ist eine ganz andere Technik als PCIe und heißt nur ähnlich. Da gibts auch kein 8x oder 4x, weils ein paralleler Port ist. Das ist Absicht dass das mechanisch nicht zusammen passt.

Rein theoretisch könntest einen Multi-Riser nehmen und in deinen X16 reinstöpseln, dann brauchst ein neues Gehäuse. Einen Riser von PCI auf PCIe ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Rein praktisch gibt es keine Möglichkeit, diese Riser-Karte in dein Mainboard einzubauen, ohne auf die Grafikkarte zu verzichten, und das ginge nur wenn du einen passenden CPU mit integrierter Grafik hast.

Du kannst natürlich gerne so einen Riser verwenden, aber wie gesagt: ist sinnfrei.

https://www.amazon.de/StarTech-com-PCI-auf-Express-Adapter/dp/B0037ECAM2

Stromversorgung ist jetzt nicht so das Thema. Beide Anschlüsse sind auf 25W spezifiziert. Grafikkarte würd ich da aber keine reinstecken, der PeG (x16 Port) ist vermutlich aus gutem Grund für 75 W ausgelegt. Das könnt dann ein Grillfest werden wennst was großes an den Riser stöpselst.


----------



## moonlive (19. September 2019)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> Du bräuchtest einen PCI auf PCIe-Adapter / Riser-Adapter und in deinem Gehäuse ein freien Platz unterhalb des Mainboards, um die Capturecard am Slotblech festzuschrauben.


Unterhalb vom Mainboard ist genug Platz, mein matx sitzt in einem geräumigen ATX-Gehäuse. Und wird mit 600W passiv-betrieben.
Ja irgendwie schon Sinnlos das Teil.


> Aufpassen musst du allerdings, dass du einen Adapter mit eigener Stromversorgung erwischst, bei solchen 'Experimenten' kann es passieren, das man seine Hardware grillt.


Da mach ich mir jetzt irgendwie schon Sorgen, weil auf meiner Graka  R7 - 1GB hab ich z.B. keinen PIN für Stromanschluss gefunden.
gerne würde ich sowieso auf eine andere Graka umsteigen, weil diese gefällt mir wegen dem "rot" optisch eher weniger. In weis oder schwarz wäre cool. 
Ich habe die Graka nur genommen weil ich gerne die dual-funktion nützen möchte (2GB onboard + ein paar mehr über Karte)



> Die bessere Alternative wäre, zumindest auf ein anderes Board mit mehr PCIe Steckplätzen umzusteigen. Falls es FM2+ -Boards gibt, die das haben.
> 
> Generell eignet sich der PC wahrscheinlich nicht für's streamen, aber wie gesagt, probieren kann mans mal.





shootme55 schrieb:


> Einen Riser von PCI auf PCIe ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn.
> 
> Rein praktisch gibt es keine Möglichkeit, diese Riser-Karte in dein Mainboard einzubauen, ohne auf die Grafikkarte zu verzichten, und das ginge nur wenn du einen passenden CPU mit integrierter Grafik hast.


Auf das Board wollte ich nicht umbedingt verzichten, weil ich den FM2 - CPU schon drangesockelt hab.
Und die Graka würde ich gerne wechseln/ oder drauf verzichten (wenn möglich)
Weil das Board hat schon integriete R7/ R5-Serie in APU der A-Serie mit 2GB ( also mehr wie mit meiner Graka+1GB mit unterstütz AMD duale GraKa? )
Gibt es kleine Graka für den PCI Slot?

wegen der Stromversorgung: Im Handbuch steht was von *PCIE 3.0 wird nur von FM2+ unterstützt.
Mein Prozessor ist aber nur FM2 (und der unterstütz nur PCIE 2.0) gibts da bedenken? 
Hab so eine Karte gesehen: 2GB Sapphire Radeon HD 6450 Passiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) aber die bräuchte auch den PCIe Slot, denn ich für die CaptureCard brauche?

Falls ich auf meine GraKa verzichte: Es gibt da ein Diagramm, nur versteh ich das nicht: Hier mein CPU Auf dem Foto ist dieses Diagramm zu erkennen.



Nunja, ein Rise zu hohen bei dem der Preis höher ist wie das ganze Board?
Gerne, aber hab mir das auch schon überlegt. Das ganze System könnte ich in ein Gehäuse bauen, wo das Gehäuse mehr kostet wie die ganze Hardware innendrin. Ne, ein Spass, dass Teil.
Wäre halt schön wenn ich am Ende damit auch streamen könnte.


----------



## shootme55 (19. September 2019)

Ob du PCIe 2.0 oder 3.0 hast ist praktisch auch egal. Der 3.0 ist zwar schneller, aber voll Aufwärts- und abwärtskompatibel. Aber die 6450 ist nicht schneller als deine APU-Grafik, und eine PCI-Grafikkarte ist sicher keine empfehlung. PCI wurde seit 1998 nicht mehr wirklich für Grafikkarten verwendet. Es gab zwar immer mal ein paar Modelle, aber das waren extrem langsame Krücken für Officerechner. Das kannst vergessen.


----------



## moonlive (23. September 2019)

Ich bin grade etwas überfordert, mit HDMI In-/und Output Signal von der Game Capture Card.

Hab mein PC nun ohne die GraKa zusammengebaut, das Problem nun ich habe nur 1 VGA-Anschluss am Motherboard. 
Aber ich besitze kein VGA Kabel. Hab nur HDMI oder DVI.
Und ich wollte meinen Monitor mit HDMI anschliessen,
Jetzt hab ich jedoch an der Capturecard 2HDMI für In und Out.
Den HDMI-In brauch ich für das Signal für Gaming-Monitor aufzunehmen (seperat)
und mit dem HDMI-Out kann ich dann doch den (onboard)-Rechnermonitor betreiben?

Oder macht da die karte nicht mit? Hat keine eigene Stromversorgung geht eigentlich nur über den PCIe.


----------



## Metaltyp (24. September 2019)

Der beste Rat den man dir geben kann ist: 1 suche dir jemanden, der sich mit Hardware auskennt und ggf. ein Troubleshooting bei dir zu Hause machen kann und 2 versuche günstig an einen gebrauchten PC mit mehreren PCIe-Steckplätzen zu kommen.

Edit: Überleg' doch erstmal, was eine Capturecard eigentlich macht.
Der HDMI-in-Port ist natürlich dafür gedacht, das Bild, was normalerweise zum Monitor geht, als Stream aufzunehmen, in ein Videoformat umzupacken & zu komprimieren und auf die Festplatte umzuleiten, gleichzeitig geht eine 1:1 Kopie des Bildes über den HDMI-Out zu deinem eigentlichen Monitor.
Du brauchst also ein HDMI-Signal, um deine Capturecard nutzen zu können. Wenn du nix anderes als VGA hast ... brauchst du demzufolge einen (aktiven) VGA zu HDMI-Adapter.

Wie gesagt, lass dich mal von jemanden mit Ahnung beraten, bevor du drei dutzend Adapter an deinem PC herumbamseln hast.


----------



## DOcean (24. September 2019)

Gaming PC <HDMI> PC mit Capture Card <HDMI> Monitor

der PC mit Capture Card brauch also 2x HDMI einmal rein und einmal raus...
zusätzlich sollte natürlich noch ein weitere Monitor an dem PC mit Capture Card hängen, sonst kannst du da nix einstellen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. September 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> Gaming PC <HDMI> PC mit Capture Card <HDMI> Monitor
> 
> der PC mit Capture Card brauch also 2x HDMI einmal rein und einmal raus...
> zusätzlich sollte natürlich noch ein weitere Monitor an dem PC mit Capture Card hängen, sonst kannst du da nix einstellen



wenn sich das nicht in den letzten Jahren geändert hat macht das wegen zusätzlichem Input lag keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr (eigene Erfahrung mit AverMedia C127 Game Broadcaster HD und Planetside2 ) dementsprechend kein Durchschleifen sondern Spiegeln .... mit nur einem VGA Port bei der vorhandenen Hardware ist das natürlich unmöglich ....... 
HDMI(port1) -> Monitor
HDMI(port1) -> Monitor Spiegeln auf HDMI(port2)
HDMI(port2) -> Capture Card


----------



## DOcean (25. September 2019)

ich glaube nur einen VGA Port hat der Streaming PC, nicht die Gaming Kiste...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. September 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich glaube nur einen VGA Port hat der Streaming PC, nicht die Gaming Kiste...



stimmt .... hab ich den überblick verloren 
umso besser -> mit Monitor installieren und danach die Streamingkiste nur noch per RDP ansteuern, braucht für RDP keinen eigenen Monitor. Dann spart man sich auch nen 2tes Set Eingabegeräte auf dem Tisch oder nen KVM Switch um die Streamingkiste bedienen zu können


----------

